# is there someone to identify these tires, please?



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi,

I've got a pair of unidentified rear tires, very eficient on my "poorman" magnetless 440x2 widepan car I'm building.

These tires seems to be silicone ones, but medium/hard type. Perhaps somebody can tell me what brand of tires is it ?
































antoher question : I'm looking for good tires for my magnetless chassis : soft silicon are too "eficient", causing severe de-sloting in corners. SO I need harder tires to permit drifting/sliding in corners, but soft enough to have good traction.

The standard tyco rubber tires I've got are old and hard...I don't have a new pair to test. Someone advised me sponge tires (non-coated) too. Perhaps someone here will have an idea of what type of tires I can use?

thank you a lot

dimitri


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

they look like the early tyco 440 tires with the writing worn off


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Judging strictly by the poor quality of the inside edge of the tread, I'd say they are some kind of cheap-o AJ's tire like gumdrops or something.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

AJ tires ? I'll see that, thank you !

do you have any advise for good tires for non magnet cars ? I mean, tires with good traction, BUT good sliding action too...because too soft silicone tires are sticky, and have too more grip. So with magnetless cars, in the corners...the car goes out of the slot, even with a lot of lead weight.

the tires I show you in this topic are quite goods : good traction, but a little drifting action too. But I would be happy to have just a little bit more slides in corners...Perhaps you know other options to try ? 

thank you

dimitri


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Definitely AJs. Those look like the kind that come with the Delrin hubs. The molding is a bit rough, but these tires true up nicely and on cars with no or weak magnetic traction I think theyre perfect. They have the right mix of grip and slide, much like Wierd Jacks. 

Demether, here's my 2 cents: The harder type tires will have 1 of 2 effects: Some like stock Lifellike tires allow TOO much slide, and you wont hook up well at all. Sponges are a good alternative but they dont last long, and you have to constantly keep on them with the 440 grit to get to fresh foam. Buds tires are soft and sticky, fairly forgiving. I have stock 440 rear hubs with buds tires for 440s on a couple tycopros and that works fairly well. But certain AJs tires like these or Wierd Jacks work the best. Once you true them up a a bit. Supertires wear like iron, but are impossible to true, and will flip you before they let you slide. I like those on my heavy magnet cars. Again, this is just MY experience.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh and I read your other thread on this 'de-magneted' chassis. If this thing is a bit too hot without the traction mags, you might try de-tuning the motor a bit by using stock HP-7 motor magnets. They cut down on low end torque quite a bit, might help in finessing this in the curves some. When I built up a 440 widepan for my g/f's daughter to be able to race, I used some strong traction mags, HP-7 motor magnets, an HP-7 armature (apparently it works with barrels, but a 440 arm wont work with the leaf spring brushes) and AJs tires and its very mild mannered and easy to handle for a child.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*AJs*

Yep those are the old AJs G+ silicons that came with or without a set of delrin hubs.
Part Number 0782 without hubs, 0784 with push on hubs.

-Paul


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for the info Paul! Are these still available? We used to run these AJs on our HP7 classes. 
They work great. I haven't seen AJs in years and would like to order more.

Rich


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Rich, Im not sure if AJs is still making these, but they are available. My local hobby shop has some and Ive bought several, although they could be NOS. ncp hobbies has them in stock. On my hotrodded curvehuggers I have real good luck with those tires/hubs. But it only works on the black CH chassis, the dimensions must be a little different from the silver ones with the single wide flux collectors since they drag the track.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

They look like Weird Jack's Rocket Science butt ugglies to me, but they are soft and are really good at holding the track. They don't have as much flash either, so maybe they are Tyco...


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you all for your answers !

I vote for AJ too, following how you describe the tires. 


@grungerockjeepe : your answer is interesting too, because you speak about sponge tires. I think I'll go on aj tires, they work good on my magnetless chassis (not too powerfull, by the way) because I don't want to have to change it often (ordering in USA cost a lot for us europeans, even with the strong Euro money unit). 

Now I have to find shops how have these tires, and allow shipping to france with decent shipping costs... 


EDIT : a last question, as all the Aj's tires collection 's got the same features on track ? I'm happy with how it performs, So I can use different diameters for diferents cars...

thank you 

dimitri


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

They look like Weird Jack's to me.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

It seems to be more like some JA's g+ tires I think... 

By the way, Aj's is uisng the same compound for all the tires ? because the tires I use are too thin...almost of the gear crown diameter. So I'd prefer using some 440x2 aj's silicone. But I hope driving feeling will be the same.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*AJs Tires*

I can't speak for what's left out there in new/old stock, but AJs Black Cats, White Shoes and Red Devils were a slightly harder compound and larger diameter. They were also sized to fit the old AFX Magna-traction rim width and had a groove for the rim flange to snuggle up to. The G+ tires were wider and smaller diameter and a much softer compound. AJs also sold a line called Gumdrops which were the same softer compound but in the larger sized tire. REH distributing out of Cincinnati was the best source for these, but they only supply retailers and do not sell direct to the public. I'll check the catalogs for part numbers and post them up here by this weekend.

-Paul


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

argl...that information make the choice difficult. I'll try to follow your advice 

thank you a lot


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

SCJ has these tires specillay made by Weird Jack for him. Check his website

Roger Corrie


----------

